# Sushi at home



## salt and pepper (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Picture did not work.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 22, 2011)

*Sushi At Home*




I think I got it now.Posting pics , that is!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 22, 2011)

Your sushi looks better than mine! The pics is pretty small so it's kinda hard to tell what everything is.

I see Ebi and what looks like Makerel. Is the makerel raw? Do you deep freeze it first or buy top grade fish for that?

I also see what looks like a spicy tuna roll maybe. Same questions as above.

I limit our homemade stuff to cooked so our variety is a little more challenging and non-traditional at times. I just don't trust the supermarkets that try and sell sushi-grade raw tuna or any fish for that matter.I go to an asian market for fresh fish but they don't have anything I would eat raw either.

What is the roll that looks like it has tobiko on the outside? Looks good too!


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 22, 2011)

the center flower is fresh water perch (oboro)
mack is frozen from japan then marinated at home
i get sushi grade tuna in Bozeman MT , its flown in fresh everyday
tobiko is an inside-out califorina roll
and marinated tuna roll.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 22, 2011)

Umasou!  ...and looks good too!  Nicely presented.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wonderful, what is the soup?   I love soup!!

That is just a beautiful presentation.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 22, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> the center flower is fresh water perch (oboro)
> mack is frozen from japan then marinated at home
> i get sushi grade tuna in Bozeman MT , its flown in fresh everyday
> tobiko is an inside-out califorina roll
> and marinated tuna roll.


 
I love your presentation! Very, very well done!

How is your fresh water perch prepared to eliminate the possible parasites? Same question for your mackerel. 

I use a small counter-top freezer to kill parasites at minus 20+ for 10 days. It's the only way I'll eat fresh water fish raw. I've never trusted marination to rid it of the parasites.


----------



## spork (Aug 22, 2011)

click to enlarge

That looks fantastic, s&p!  I like the insulated bottle, more sake I presume.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 22, 2011)

I steam the perch 1st , then mix in the rice and add beet powder for color, Red food color will do if beet powder is not available.

  Salt the mackerel on both sides for 1/2 to 1 hr .  let drain in a colander, wash with cold water and pat dry.
The mackerel is then marinated in a mixture of, 8oz rice vinegar , 1 tbsp mirin and 1 tsp salt. for 1 to 2 hours.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 22, 2011)

Princess,
             The soup is Japanese somen noodles made with a clam broth stock  and added to the stock is, sake , soy sauce and some sugar. garnished with mushrooms , shrimp and green onions.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2011)

That's definitely a meal I'd like to make disappear.  Very nice.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, great job!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty, pretty, and pretty!  Thanks for sharing your spread!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> Princess,
> The soup is Japanese somen noodles made with a clam broth stock  and added to the stock is, sake , soy sauce and some sugar. garnished with mushrooms , shrimp and green onions.



Arigato, S&P-chan!  Except for the sake, that can go in my Bento lunch!  Yum!

You live near Bozeman?  I am in Missoula.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 23, 2011)

Work in bozeman, I live in Whitehall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> Work in bozeman, I live in Whitehall.



Beautiful country around there.  I went to school for one semester in Bozeman.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Aug 23, 2011)

Yum! You can come around to my place ANYTIME to make me sushi! Looks restaurant quality.


----------



## betterthanabox (Aug 23, 2011)

This looks great!


----------

